# Excel-VBA: Verweis auf dll dynamisch?



## meilon (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir in Excel ein VBA Makro erstellt. Dieses benötigt eine dll, auf die Verwiesen werden muss. Das klappt auch. Nur möchte ich diese Excel Datei auf mehreren Rechnern nutzten und habe es auf einen USB-Stick gepackt. Jetzt klappt das nicht an jedem PC, da die dll nicht mehr gefunden wird (Laufwerksbuchstabe ist nicht mehr gleich). Sie liegt aber direkt im selben Verzeichnis wie die .xls.

Wie bringe ich Excel bei, die dll im selben Verzeichnis zu nehmen, anstatt bei jedem PC unter Extras -> Verweise die dll neu zu Verknüpfen?

mfg

-meilon


----------



## Nirraven (16. Oktober 2006)

Probier es mit

ActiveWorkbook.Path & "\Dateiname.dll"


----------



## meilon (16. Oktober 2006)

Und wo soll ich es hinschreiben? ActiveWorkbook.Path gibt mir ja nur den Pfad zum Dokument wieder.

-meilon


----------



## Nirraven (16. Oktober 2006)

Variable = ActiveWorkbook.Path & "\Dateiname.dll"

ist der Pfad zu deiner dll?!


----------



## meilon (16. Oktober 2006)

Ja, richtig! Aber wie setzte ich den Verweis? Gibt es da überhaupt eine Funktion, die das übernimmt?


----------



## Nirraven (16. Oktober 2006)

meilon hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe mir in Excel ein VBA Makro erstellt. Dieses benötigt eine dll, *auf die Verwiesen werden muss. Das klappt auch*.




Wenn es klappt, weißt du doch wie es geht?


----------



## meilon (16. Oktober 2006)

Jap, nämlich wie beschieben muss ich bei jedem PC wieder auf Extras -> Verweise gehen und die dll neu einfügen. Ich suche jetzt nach einem weg, dass es automatisch funktioniert


----------

